# Big cook tomorrow but gales predicted



## wade (Jan 11, 2015)

Have a big cook going on tomorrow morning but the weather does not look like it is going to cooperate. Windy first thing then pouring with rain for most of the day. 3 racks of ribs, pork shoulder, 2 chickens and a load of salmon. Has anyone got a big umbrella they could lend me - LOL. Oh the joys of winter BBQ !


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 11, 2015)

Wade, I suggested to KC5 once that he consider using a spare bedroom.  Would that work for you or would you have the same problems?  Just trying to help.

Tom


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 11, 2015)

Who is this girl "Gale" and what does she have to do with your smoking!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   No problem Wade; just do as normal and stick it in the oven.  Sprinkle on some Joe Bob's rub and then cover with generic BBQ sauce.  You'll be fine.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Serious now!  Yep trying to plan smokes here are tough.  The great British weather is a real pain.  I wish you all the luck I have.  I will be moving next month and I plan some sort of covered area to put my smokers under.  Good luck my friend, I wish you well.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jan 12, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Wade, I suggested to KC5 once that he consider using a spare bedroom.  Would that work for you or would you have the same problems?  Just trying to help.
> 
> Tom


The choice between a successful smoke and divorce... Hmm that is a close call LOL


----------



## wade (Jan 12, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Who is this girl "Gale" and what does she have to do with your smoking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Danny - my regular "sous chef" is actually called Gale. 

A big sheet of plywood is currently acting as a wind break and appears to be doing the trick, As least the smokers are up to temperature now. When it gets light I will be able to rig up something better.

The windbreak at 5:45am this morning. When I went down to get thing started 2 of the Webers had their covers blown off overnight!













Windbreak 6am.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 12, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 12, 2015)

Gonna be a tuff one for sure.  I woke up to high wind and rain.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Wade, thought the weather in the Deep South was always Sunny!!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (Jan 12, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Wade, thought the weather in the Deep South was always Sunny!!


60mph winds - I know you class that as just a slight breeze up north but us tender Southerners just aren't used to them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyway the cook was not too bad in the end. The overnight salmon were still calmly smoking at 8am this morning. The ribs suffered from the tromboning of temperature caused by the wind (and were a little over done) however the pork shoulder had a lovely smooth temperature profile (albeit a little high) and cooked perfectly.













Pork Shoulder Log.JPG



__ wade
__ Jan 12, 2015


















Pork Shoulder.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 12, 2015






In the end I didn't even attempt the chicken.

Still a fun day all told


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 12, 2015)

Glad you got it done.  Looks tasty.

Danny


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 12, 2015)

Wade said:


> The choice between a successful smoke and divorce... Hmm that is a close call LOL


I understand.  Part of my smoking arsenal is a comfortable couch.


----------

